# O&w Group Shot



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

A shot of all my O&W watches all together. The latest being the Earlybird a "very nice man" sold to me for 200 euro's. It's certainly a nice watch but I can't see how they command the kind of money they usually go for. Never mind I'm very happy with it, any one got a dead cheap Glycine Airman to go with it!!?

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Quite fancy the one on the left.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> .... any one got a dead cheap Glycine Airman to go with it?


 No such thing as I have just found out









Nice O&W Collection







and a very good price for the Early Bird


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

That's the Cougar a watch I all ways think looks better in the flesh than in pictures even good ones like Roy's let alone my efforts! Another E-bay special but at 1/2 price if I had not liked it I could have got my money back. It's true to say it has grown on me over the year or so I have owned it, now I wouldn't part with it or any of the O&W's. It's been said here before great value watches.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You've got a nice collection there Mike.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

> That's the Cougar a watch I all ways think looks better in the flesh than in pictures


I personally think that the Cougar is the class act of the O&W divers as it has a most distinctive design all of its own. Not that the others aren't nice, but they all look a bit too similar for me. Thus I think the Cougar deserves to be more expensive than the others.

When my new Canon Powershot A60 from amazon arrives this week, I'll be able to show a group pic of my O&W watches including an M65, MP manual and an MP AS auto.

cheers

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Cougar is the case base for the coming soon I hope RLT diver I think. Which is nice.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Nice collection!!!

I think the early bird is the most special just because of its looks!

I like the hands on it.

The cougar looks great too!

Do you wear it with a steel bracelet or with leather strap,

I am very curiuos how it will look with black leather strap...

(might even be pursuaded to buy one myself)

Cheers,








Gregor


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for the comments

Gregor, sorry can't help you I'm strictly a bracelet man if it comes on one it stays on one. Most of my watches are in a military style so they end up on a NATO or Rhino if they have no bracelet.

I will have a look and see if I have a strap to swap over and post a picture tomorrow (Sun)

MIKE..


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Mike!

Looking forward!

(








eh..black leather please







)

Gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Come to think of it, (and after staring for quite some time at your picture)

I really like everthing about that early bird!

the hands are great! especially that hour hand,

and I also like the hourmarkers,

and ofcourse that it is an 24hr watch!

and it's an automatic! (it is..isn't it?)

Very Nice!









Gregor


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Gregor,

It's a manual wind, and if I'm honest, it's not the most comfortable watch to ware the crown is quite big and can "dig in". The case is curved around the wrist and hangs below the case back with quite sharp angle to the rest of the case, this all so "digs in". I do like the concept of 24hr. watches once you get used to it. Might have to get one of Roy's or one of the Poljots to go with Raketa I have and start a collection with in my collection.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

More pictures of the Cougar would be welcome.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

O.K Stan, I'll try and fit a photo shoot in. Lets hope it is raining and I am confined to barracks!

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

It's not important.

Don't bust your arse over it.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

STAN,

I'm sure I can find an odd 1/2 hour to do some photo's. I used to take ages to get a good one now I get the "studio" out and can usually get something half decent in a few shot's.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

Thanks you "bugger".


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan and Gregor,

Your photo's are in the O&W forum.

MIKE..


----------

